# Coil Relocation Kit for 2005 GTO



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Am having some mods done to my engine and saw some pics of the valve covers without any coils mounted to them. They really looked nice and gave the engine bay a clean look, the valve covers looked like aluminum with bold black Pontiac spelled out on them. This was done with a coil relocation kit and different valve covers. Can anyone point me to where I could get the kit and valve covers? Can't seem to find them again after they popped up on the internet. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM Performance has LS "Pontiac" valve covers and Nasty Performance has coil relocation brackets although you could make brackets from the hardware store fairly easily. 

After new longer wires and such it's going to be fairly expensive. The coil on plug design delivers the best spark and you can get covers like Holley that eliminate the stock coil brackets and have the coils bolt right to them that really cleans them up.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> GM Performance has LS "Pontiac" valve covers and Nasty Performance has coil relocation brackets although you could make brackets from the hardware store fairly easily.
> 
> After new longer wires and such it's going to be fairly expensive. The coil on plug design delivers the best spark and you can get covers like Holley that eliminate the stock coil brackets and have the coils bolt right to them that really cleans them up.


Yeah, they do look good; bur I just like the old school look of valve covers with nothing on them, just wish we had the big wide ones like the SS396 and 454s have. found the one I looked at before; the guy did just make his own brackets,you may have seen it on the other forum, he did it 3 or 4 years ago. Those holley valve covers look great on yours. tried to attach a photo of the guy's engine bay but not sure what I got as your id is on the image. Hope this works. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oops. Wrong pic. Anyway, gonna take another look at those Holley valve covers as they look pretty cool too.


----------

